# Σκίζεις!



## Aeliane (Sep 28, 2008)

Υπάρχει καμιά αγγλική λέξη για το "σκίζεις";


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2008)

You rock!
Κοίτα στο Urban τις εξηγήσεις.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 28, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> You rock!
> Κοίτα στο Urban τις εξηγήσεις.



Απ΄ το στόμα μου το πήρες!

Aeliane, δώσε μας και λίγο κείμενο, αν μπορείς. Για να ξέρουμε ακριβώς τι θέλεις να πεις.


----------



## Aeliane (Sep 28, 2008)

Δεν είναι για μετάφρση. Θέλω να το πω σ' ένα φίλο που μου έστειλε σε βίντεο τις χορευτικές του ικανότητες.
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## diceman (Sep 28, 2008)

Άλλη ιδέα: You rule!


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2008)

Πολλές ιδέες μπορείς να πάρεις και από τον Κόουλ Πόρτερ.


----------



## Aeliane (Sep 28, 2008)

nickel said:


> Πολλές ιδέες μπορείς να πάρεις και από τον Κόουλ Πόρτερ.




Θεός φυλάξοι!

Βρήκα στο Urban το "you ripped it!" Τί λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2008)

Aeliane said:


> Βρήκα στο Urban το "you ripped it!" Τί λέτε;



Εγώ αυτό δεν το ξέρω, δεν το λέω. Το λέω όταν κάποιος κόβει κομμάτια από σιντί. Αυτό που λέμε οι πιο πολλοί είναι το You rock! της πρώτης απάντησης. Θα είναι ιδιαίτερα αποτελεσματικό αν ο φίλος σου κάνει επίδειξη τις φιγούρες που έμαθε στο τανγκό.


----------

